# I dont get why some people hate school



## MaxGeorge (Apr 26, 2014)

Your friends are there you not wokring and all you have to do is learn for a better education and a job if you dont like school dont go honestly there is other options

You like fashion
1. Go to beauty school

You like Cars
2. Be a mechanic 


You like video games
3. Be a video game designer 

Then once you have all the people who dont have school out of school then people can learn and get the edcucation their looking for

Does this make sense to any of you guys The point really is do something you like because if your complaning about it that means you obviosuly dont lie what your learning


----------



## xbre (Jul 17, 2013)

Studying something your passionate about doesn't erase the panic that comes with just being around people. 
Not trying to sound rude, but do you have social anxiety? 

In college your studies do become more focused on your chosen career, but in high school you don't get to learn about "what you like". You have to take the classes that are required.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

Do you realize that school involves tons of social interaction and that this is a web site for people with social anxiety? Oh, and that you've posted in a forum dedicated to discussing therapy..


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

There's somebody on this forum I think you might like, OP.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

MaxGeorge said:


> You like fashion
> 1. Go to beauty school
> 
> You like Cars
> ...


All of these require going to some sort of school. Becoming a game designer usually requires a college degree.


----------



## MaxGeorge (Apr 26, 2014)

Yea but ud be learning something you like and I have a lot of social aniexty ...


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Some do have to work while going to school. And not all of us have friends. We're surrounded by people who have friends, and have fun together, and this is juxtaposed to our loneliness, resulting in its magnification.


----------



## MaxGeorge (Apr 26, 2014)

yeah I know I have it to I get tons of anxiety at school so I get what your saying but I guess I failed to mention after highschool. Like in college because if your not liking what your studying then you should do something that you like which is what I was trying to get across


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

People hate HIGH SCHOOL. It would be stupid to hate college unless you can't afford it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Fear of failure.


----------



## catfishyy (May 13, 2014)

I dont think it's stupid to hate college... Going to college still means you have to be around people. And it's really difficult to be around people when you have social anxiety...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

catfishyy said:


> I dont think it's stupid to hate college... Going to college still means you have to be around people. And it's really difficult to be around people when you have social anxiety...


Isn't is such a beautiful thing that you actually have the decision to take online courses?? High school is pretty much being home schooled if you do not want to be around people. I think I have heard of getting your GED online but I don't see many people actually doing that and opt for homeschooling instead. I just feel bad to hate college when in fact there are many people out there who would love to go but can't afford it. Also, it's worse being around people when you're in high school. In college, they WILL take bullying seriously due to the fact that you are an adult now and there are policemen in pretty much every campus.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

MaxGeorge said:


> Your friends are there you not wokring and all you have to do is learn for a better education and a job if you dont like school dont go honestly there is other options
> 
> You like fashion
> 1. Go to beauty school
> ...


What about for those people who have no interest in anything?


----------



## Nads (Jan 2, 2013)

I loved college. I had no friends in grade school since I had serious social anxiety. Didn't talk to anyone. It totally changed when I got to college. I made a lot of friends. Most of which I still keep in contact with.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MaxGeorge said:


> Your friends are there you not wokring and all you have to do is learn for a better education and a job *if you dont like school dont go honestly there is other options
> 
> You like fashion
> 1. Go to beauty school
> ...


What?

And also usually because of the people in school maybe?


----------



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Because if you're in high school, you're most likely still studying the things you don't like.. And since this is a SOCIAL anxiety site, most people might have social anxiety and do not do well socially.. Which is why we hate school, which revolves around your social status basically.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, I think it's a bit more complicated than what you make it seem. I think a lot of people who hate school hate it for reasons other than the actual studying part. There are a lot of things that go into school, especially the social life part, that can make it unenjoyable.

Plus, while in a perfect world everyone would study something that they love, it's not always realistic. Some people don't like school at all, but are going to college because of what the job market has become like in recent years. Yeah, it would be great if they could do something they love, but sometimes you have to choose between doing something you love or being able to live securely. I don't think people should be dismissed or told they should attend school because they're trying to better their lives by doing something they don't like. Honestly, that's really more honorable to me than people who go to school because it's something they love.

You also can't say that everyone in school isn't working. Most of the people at my college are working to put themselves through college, so it's not a matter of either/or. They're doing both at the same time, which is obviously going to add to the stress of both.


----------



## JLupul (Mar 24, 2014)

People might hate school because:

1. They go to school with idiots

2. Those people are idiots themselves

Number one applies to this forum


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

hmweasley said:


> Well, I think it's a bit more complicated than what you make it seem. I think a lot of people who hate school hate it for reasons other than the actual studying part. There are a lot of things that go into school, especially the social life part, that can make it unenjoyable.
> 
> Plus, while in a perfect world everyone would study something that they love, it's not always realistic. Some people don't like school at all, but are going to college because of what the job market has become like in recent years. Yeah, it would be great if they could do something they love, but sometimes you have to choose between doing something you love or being able to live securely. I don't think people should be dismissed or told they should attend school because they're trying to better their lives by doing something they don't like. Honestly, that's really more honorable to me than people who go to school because it's something they love.
> 
> You also can't say that everyone in school isn't working. Most of the people at my college are working to put themselves through college, so it's not a matter of either/or. They're doing both at the same time, which is obviously going to add to the stress of both.


^^ This. If it were up to me I would have majored in English. I always loved to write but instead I decided to major in business. I knew that a career as a writer would have been less stable for me than pursuing a career in business. I figured I could always write in my own spare time. But I am more likely to get a job with a business degree. Sometimes I wonder what if...but it's hard enough finding a job with a business degree.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

The only way you can like school is if you are studying something you enjoy while at the same time being socially successful.

It beats work any day of the week though.


----------



## TheSilentGirl (May 29, 2014)

most people on here hate school because of social anxiety, I defiantly hate school. im now home schooled. school is a place where your social anxiety takes over and you have to go through some really nervous and stressful moments. so yeah that's why most people hate on here hate school.


----------



## RepoMedic (Sep 12, 2013)

You don't just be a game designer.. That's not how that works. You have to either pick art or coding, usually coding.. Coding takes some schooling to be able to do well and learn good habits. Animation, 3-D animation is pretty tough too.

and you have to get some sort of education for being a mechanic.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Besides the people I have to go to school with. I really cannot stand the work. If ADHD is really what I have then school work, mainly papers/essays are straight torture for me. Every school assignment becomes a crises because I can't make myself do them when they are first given. it's only at the last minute that I can focus on school work and it's torturous for me. I had to drop out of college for that very reason.


----------

